
Twitter rolled out reply control on tweets - sachingupta006
https://twitter.com/jack/status/1263181108180430849
======
dvtrn
_(we’ll be watching for the negative impacts too)_

Forgive my incredulity, Jack.

------
Mindwipe
This is so, so obviously an abuse enabler.

What are they thinking? It breaks the entire platform.

